# Spay Tomorrow :o(



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Saydee Baby gets spayed tomorrow 

Should I give her a bath before she goes? She's just about due for her bathing and smells an awful lot like salmon... I just wonder if I should wait until she's recovered, 'cause you know they stink even worse when they come back from the vet.

I've still got to go get a onesie, but does anybody have any other tips for keeping her comfortable when I bring her home in the evening? Do you just cut a hole for the tail and then take it off every time they need to potty?

How do you let them pee without getting their sutures/belly soaked? Our wet grass just wicks up Saydee's hair!

I know this sounds shallow, but is there an alternative to completely shaving around the front leg in order to draw blood, etc? I've worked so hard on that beautiful coat...

Any other tips would be appreciated. My baby's going to surgery so I'm a little anxious.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Poor baby!! We will be thinking about her & you!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I am sure she will do just fine with her surgery! We will be thinking of her.
Yes, I would give her a bath before she goes. You won't be able to bath her again until her stitches come out, usually 10-14 days.
Plus if you have her wear a onesie, she will prob get pretty matted.
You can also ask her vet to shave as little as possible. I know when Daisy and Jester had surgery earlier this year, the vet was able to do it without shaving their leg at all (she shows her dogs too and understands the importance of keeping a show coat)~ but a different vet that I used shaved a small 1 inch square when they did Mouse's surgery. It doesn't hurt to ask!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Oh Maya, I feel for you! I was a wreck when Scooter went in but it all turned out ok! They shaved a small spot on his leg for the IV but that was all, he looked a bit like a poodle with the bald spot.

Scooter didn't mat from the onesie but he did from the inflatable collar. Just put the onesie on backwards and you can snap it on her back, her tail will go right through the hole where the snaps are. When he went out we unsnapped it, rolled it forward and snapped it from underneath him up around his neck. You'll see what I mean when you do it, very simple really. We used his leash while he was recovering so kept him in a small area for potty time and didn't really get wet. I'd keep a towel around to dry her off if necessary.

Good luck to you both tomorrow!!!

Take care.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maya, I know how worried you must be! Saydee will be just fine, I'm sure, and I wish her a quick recovery. 

As to your questions, I think Katie answered them very well, so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

You already got great advice. There's no need to shave a leg for an IV. If they can't find a vein they can wet the fur and part it to find one without shaving fur.
I'm not a fan of Rymidal (probably spelled wrong) for pain and I'd ask if there's anything else you can give her. She'll heal faster when not in pain according to my vet. I used low dose aspirin but that was on a 60 pound standard poodle. I didn't have to use a shirt on her and she left the stitches alone. She also went through a horrible time with the spay (there's a thread about it somewhere on here) and it scared the heck out of me. Don't freak out, she's not the norm. Most spays are pretty easy on a dog.
You're going to be cleaning the stitches so just clean her after she's on wet grass, and yes, I'd give a bath before the spay because the stitches are going to be in a while.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter was given Metacam for swelling and it helped with pain. We bought gauze and just poured warm water from a cup over him and then dried the stitches with the sterile gauze.

I'd definitely do a bath, we couldn't wait to bathe him when it was all over! And don't forget to brush her when you take off the onesie. We didn't and now he's matted so he's going to get groomed tomorrow.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Sophie's was done at about 7 mo. She did fine! I asked them to shave the bare minimum on her belly, it wasn't too bad. She came back with a dazed vacant stare, kinda funny...but was back to her old self the next day. I gave up trying to make her rest, I just let her go and prayed everything would hold together. I never even used the pain meds and healed very quickly. Hopefully Saydee will do just as well!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

I bathed Roxie and made sure she was totally brushed out before the spay. She didn't want to be brushed anywhere for days afterwards. I gave Roxie all the pain meds they allowed as much to keep her quiet as anything else. Keeping her from jumping around was the hardest part for me.... but she's an active little nut-head!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you so much everybody for all the great advice!

I think I will hold off putting on the onesie unless she's tryng to lick because it sounds like the matting may not be worth it. If I do use it, I'll do as you said Ann, and put it on backward and snap around the neck for potty time - nice tip!

She'll definately get a bath today!!! I had forgotten since my last female dogs, how it can take quite a while for the stitches to heal. I don't want her stinking like both salmon AND surgery for 2 weeks! Yech. Plus, I want to get in lots of "low odor snuggle time" if she'll have it.

I'll also be the usual aggressive psycho dog mom when I take her in because I'm going to ask them to shave as little as possible. They used to shave my maltese in a 2 inch strip all the way around the leg and she'd have a big tuft on the end and it would take months to grow back in... grrrr...

Thank you Jan for the tip on Rimadyl. I'll be a pain (stupid pun) and ask for an alternative if possible. I wonder if baby aspirin might help. Ann, is Metacam just for the swelling of boy parts?

Man! I'm getting stressed out. With my doggie track record this year... Every time these little angels go in for a procedure you know there's a risk... I just couldn't bear it... I really couldn't.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

When Indie was spayed the vet just shaved a tiny area for the IV. It didn't even show. I forget it's there unless I am brushing her and wonder why there is that patch of short hair. Just make it clear that you want as little shaving as possible! Dusty ended up with a two inch area shaved all the way around her leg. She looked like a poodle for months and I was mad when I found out later that it wasn't necessary.
Definitely do the bath first!
Best wishes for a quick recovery.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

YES! Maya, don't wait on the bath-- you won't be able to for 10 days at least.

I swear I DO NOT work for this company!!!! but the BITE NOT COLLAR was such a godsend for me and my boys...they both just looked at me through their cones as if to say you mean, mean, mean, mommy. Jasper wouldn't even walk with his E collar on, he would bump into a chair with it-- and then just stand there in place and let his head fall down to the floor... he looked like a wilting tulip...But once I put the bite not collar on he was fine. They can do everything normally except reach their privates.

http://www.jefferspet.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=0&pf_id=0028630

have them overnight it to you--if you have any question on size- I would order the two smallest and return which ever one is too small. If it is too small she will be able to reach. If it fits right she won't.

How old is Saydee now? I keep picturing her as in you avatar... oh our babies grow up.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Best wishes Saydee! Get well soon


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Missy said:


> How old is Saydee now? I keep picturing her as in you avatar... oh our babies grow up.


Saydee's just over 5 months, or just under, depending on whether you go by days or months :biggrin1: Her hair is getting nice and long, so I'll have to get some new pics posted as soon as she's recovered.

Thanks for the tip on the bite-not collar - SUCH a good idea. Of course today's been a super busy day at work and I'm just now checking in so it might be too late, but I'll give them a call.

Follow up: Too late. They said their done shipping for the day. So I'll probably just wait until tomorrow... Rats!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter hated the cone too, he'd sit with his head hanging as if to say, "How could you do this to me?" The inflatable collar was better because he could move around. One funny thing...he went out to potty and got into some dirt and was trying to bite at something on the ground. When he looked up at me the cone was filling with dirt! Too bad I didn't have the camera. :brick:


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah, they wanted $68 in ADDITION to the price of the Bite-Not Collar ($23.95) and it still wouldn't be here until Thursday, end of day. It's because I'm so far away up here in I-dee-ho. I'm going to order it with regular shipping and at least I'll have it for the future. I just can't justify the overnight shipping expense at this point. Besides, $68 buys a lot of NV medallions!

She's all bathed and ready to go lose her womanhood, ha ha... not. Poor Saydee, she has no clue. Wish me luck - I'm sure I won't sleep at all tonight.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

:hug:Maya. This is the part of having a puppy that I hate, we worry sooo much. Riley & Monte send cyber lickies for Saydee. Keep us updated, we are sending our prayers over for a fast & easy recovery.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Wishing Saydee a successful surgery and a very quick recovery!! Neither of my girls had any problems with their spays. I didn't even need to use a collar or onsie on either of them.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow Saydee!!! I'll be sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Gabby (Jul 20, 2008)

Maya--I know what you are going through. Caya just came back from her spay on Monday night. I didn't sleep all night worrying about her. And, that lampshade that I had to keep on her head. . . she was so pathetic--I went out and bought the inflatable collar at PetCo (thank you to Scooter's family) and she can now move around much better. She keeps trying to bite at her stitches, so I have to keep something on her head. 

Just know, after about a day, Saydee will probably be back to her old self. Caya has her energy back now and it has been about 36 hours since her surgery.

I will be sending good thoughts your way tomorrow. Saydee will be just fine.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Good luck tomarrow Saydee!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Gabby said:


> Maya--I know what you are going through. Caya just came back from her spay on Monday night. I didn't sleep all night worrying about her. And, that lampshade that I had to keep on her head. . . she was so pathetic--I went out and bought the inflatable collar at PetCo (thank you to Scooter's family) and she can now move around much better. She keeps trying to bite at her stitches, so I have to keep something on her head.
> 
> Just know, after about a day, Saydee will probably be back to her old self. Caya has her energy back now and it has been about 36 hours since her surgery.
> 
> I will be sending good thoughts your way tomorrow. Saydee will be just fine.


Gabby
Thanks for the time frame. It will give me a good idea of what to expect for Saydee

Thank you everyone for the kind words. I got Saydee up early this morning so I could brush out her coat thoroughly. When I put her in the car, it was still dark out and I don't think she's been in the car at night yet, because she was soooo curious! She kept peering out the window with her big sparkly eyes and then looking and me and back outside again. I was so distracted by my little beauty I drove up on a curb! The car quickly recovered but the car behind me probably thought I was WHACK...

When we got to the vet she was all happy to see human friends and licked everyone with her tail wagging furiously. Then I had to leave and she didn't think much of it - she still thinks it's play time. I wonder what she'll think when they put her in the cold metal kennel? What? No breakfast? Party's over.

Anyway, I told them to PLEASE not shave any more than necessary and they said they would oblige. I also asked for a different pain medication than Rimadyl (thanks again Jan) so hopefully all will go well when I pick her up tonight. I already miss her warm face resting on my foot as I sit at the computer. 

I'm off to Target to get a onesie and then to Petsmart to look for the inflatable collar. Thanks again to everyone for the tips and well wishes.

P.S. Missy, I ordered the BITE-NOT collar for the next time we need it. Thanks!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug:Saydee and family:grouphug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Good wishes and kisses heading your way Saydee!!!


----------



## LexisMom (Sep 8, 2008)

Saydee is going to do great today! Lexi went through this about a month ago and I remember how hard it was. I will say that the matting with the onesie was annoying, but worth it in her case - Lexi definitely tried to sneak a few licks in when I wasn't looking. In retrospect I would have entirely cut off the short sleeves of the onesie because it seemed that the friction under the arms is what caused most of the matting.

Saydee is going to do great and be back to her bouncy, happy self by the weekend  I know it's hard to relax while she's at the vet, but hopefully you can at least a little!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

maya you're a good mommy. hugs to you little saydee girl.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I'm sure Saydee will do just fine.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

LexisMom said:


> Saydee is going to do great today! Lexi went through this about a month ago and I remember how hard it was. I will say that the matting with the onesie was annoying, but worth it in her case - Lexi definitely tried to sneak a few licks in when I wasn't looking. In retrospect I would have entirely cut off the short sleeves of the onesie because it seemed that the friction under the arms is what caused most of the matting.


Cool. Okay, so I got a onesie that's a tank, so no sleeves. And it was on clearance, how's *that* for lucky! So I just cut a hole for the tail and we're good to go, right?

I figure a few mats are better than the cone collar and I haven't been able to find the inflatable collar and the BITE-NOT collar won't be shipped here until it's too late...

The vet's office just called and said Saydee was waking up and that the surgery went just fine. PHEW! I'm so relieved. No I just need to get her healed up. Thanks again, guys! I'll pick her up around 5pm tonight and I just can't wait. I work in an office alone most days. My little Saydee is a great companion.

:biggrin1:


----------



## LexisMom (Sep 8, 2008)

Usually the onesie has three snaps. I just put Lexi's tail through the middle snap and voila! No need to cut. I also found that putting the onesie on so that the "front" is on her back made it fit much better.

I'm glad that Saydee is up and awake! Let the rest and recovery begin.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

LexisMom said:


> Usually the onesie has three snaps. I just put Lexi's tail through the middle snap and voila! No need to cut. I also found that putting the onesie on so that the "front" is on her back made it fit much better.
> 
> I'm glad that Saydee is up and awake! Let the rest and recovery begin.


Ahhh, got it. That makes sense. Thanks so much!


----------



## LexisMom (Sep 8, 2008)

No problem. Good luck with the little one later today!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Glad to hear the surgery went well! Hope Saydee has a quick recovery... though not too quick... you don't want to be telling her to slow down all day.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

EXACTLY what I'm worried about. She's a little spaz and once she spots her favorite daylilies in the backyard we're in for an RLH binge and I'm in trouble. Plus, she loves to try and escape up the stairs which would be bad news for sure. I may just have to keep her crated if she can't seem to control her silly little self :biggrin1:


----------



## LexisMom (Sep 8, 2008)

Our vet recommended putting Lexi in a "safe room" for the first 24 hours. Like a laundry room or bathroom with a wee pad, water and access to her crate. That way she could have a little space, but not enough to run/try to go up stairs. Probably mostly to keep her safe from herself!


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Good Luck, Saydee!

On a lighter note - Maya, you sound that you'll be needing something yourself to relax - - I found a cocktail or two works wonders!!!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

jabellar said:


> Good Luck, Saydee!
> 
> On a lighter note - Maya, you sound that you'll be needing something yourself to relax - - I found a cocktail or two works wonders!!!


ound: HA! Sounds darn good to me right now! Now where'd I put that _*box*_ of White Zinfandel...?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

LOL Maya! If you think she's going to run then put her on a leash when you take her out, that's what we did. Otherwise Scooter would have been under bushes and trees so at least we knew he couldn't hurt himself.

I hope Saydee is feeling great when she gets home! Drink the wine, it's medicinal!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Drink the wine, it's medicinal!


You people are a bad influence. :nono: I like that.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Whatever gets you through the tough times! 

Go pick her up!!!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Whatever gets you through the tough times!
> 
> Go pick her up!!!


I'm counting down the hours. I still have 1 hour and 45 minutes before I can leave to go get her. 1 hour and 44 minutes... 1 hour and 43 minutes...


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Well I'll be out to dinner with friends by then so I'll drink to you and Saydee!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Well I'll be out to dinner with friends by then so I'll drink to you and Saydee!


Oooh lucky! Have fun going out :biggrin1: 
We missed this week's "date night" because both DH and I worked all weekend. :frusty:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

DH is staying home with the kids and the doggie, this is a girls night for my birthday. (41 tomorrow!)

Date night at our house is a nice bottle of wine on the back porch, we love it out there!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday! :whoo: Hav a blast!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Glad to hear everything went well, oh I bet you cant wait to pick her up. Lots of healing vibes coming your way for your silly girl.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I hope Saydee will rest and be lazy for you. I think she will bounce back faster than you think...tough little buggers!!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hope Saydee's feeling well tonight!


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Just checking in on Saydee Lady (sorry... I guess it's not really right to give nicknames to other peoples dogs... she's just so darn cute!) Glad to hear her surgery went well and hopefully she is settling in at home now. Give her some lovin' from me and Roxie!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I hope Saydee is healing well and she is relaxing to let her body heal!!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

isshinryu_mom said:


> Just checking in on Saydee Lady (sorry... I guess it's not really right to give nicknames to other peoples dogs... she's just so darn cute!) Glad to hear her surgery went well and hopefully she is settling in at home now. Give her some lovin' from me and Roxie!


Ann
How cute! I welcome nicknames! One reason I chose her name was because I could come up with so many fun nicknames like Baby Saydee, Crazy Saydee, Lazy Saydee (NEVER gets used), etc. Then there's the little "phrase" names like Saydee-So-Silly, Saydee-So-Sweet, etc. :biggrin1:

Saydee's doing well. She came home and ate dinner and wanted more, peed and pooped a bunch of times and then crashed. She slept well and only whimpered a few times (the morphine-valium syrup helped with that!)

She's already matting up from the onesie, but I had to put it on her because she was trying to lick the incision as soon as I got her home. She doesn't appreciate the snaps around her tail and tries to pull her tail out, but otherwise I think she feels pretty 'cause she never had jammies (with a bow!) before. I am SO glad I had that onesie on hand. Thanks to all my forum friends for that suggestion.

This morning she's boinging around in almost normal fashion, even after having a full dose of morphine/valium. So I have either keep her sidetracked with a flossie, or crate her. She'll wander around with a toy in her mouth kind of softly whimpering so I know it hurts. But then I had her on a leash in the backyard and she jumped at least 2 feet in the air over a weed in the flower bed! Saydee-So-Craaaaazy!

I'm just so grateful that she's okay, I can't complain. I've had a really rough week (and weekend) at work and yesterday with Saydee in surgery, I felt close to a meltdown. I'm sure a non-dog lover would think it was absurd for me to have so much anxiety over my dog getting spayed. Too much work, the Tritia/Cooper thing, etc. have rendered me a nervous wreck. One more mean customer and I might cry. I'm going to try to take some personal time today and just cuddle with my furbaby and ignore the phone.

Thank you everyone for your kind words and well wishes and just for making me laugh. This forum really is just like a family support group.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

glad Saydee is feeling better.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

SaydeeMomma said:


> This forum really is just like a family support group.


AMEN TO THAT!!!! I have found more information on this forum than I have in many of the website and books I've come across!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

And nobody on here will call you a crazy dog lady, unless it's meant with love!:biggrin1:


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Glad to hear Saydee is on the mend! Hope you have gotten some rejuvanating time in too! I totally understand what you were feeling. The worry I felt about Roxie's spay was very, very, very close to the worry I felt when my son had surgery. Before Roxie came into my life I would have thought anyone who said something like that was definately NUTS!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I agree, I was so nervous when Scooter was getting neutered! We're not crazy, we just love the little things because they're such sweeties!!!


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

I was a wreck when MacGyver had his surgery. I'm glad that Saydee's feeling better.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks Again All

Saydee's on her second day after surgery and she's pretty much back to normal... which is probably not good because she needs to take it easy for a few more days! Her sutures are not yet sealed, so I'm just trying to get her to CHILL OUT. She has a silly habit of scrambling from one room to the next rather than just walking, and she kind of hunches her back and takes off like a speeding bullet. 

It's nice and sunny today and she keeps looking at me like WHY ARE WE NOT GOING ON A WALK??? I'm sure she's bored out of her mind, but the vet said no walking until Wednesday.

You would think the morphine/valium syrup the vet gave us would make her sleepy or at least slow her down, but no... it seems to have no effect whatsoever. I'm not going to give it to her anymore because she doesn't seem to be in pain.

She despises her onesie and is constantly chewing on it, making the hair around it wet and matted. She can get her chin under the neck opening so she walks around with it in her mouth, grumbling and chewing as she goes. She also pulls her tail out and then works on getting a leg loose just before I catch her in the act. 

But I have to keep it on her because she WILL lick-lick her incision if given the chance. Last night DH took her outside to potty and "couldn't figure out" the onesie snaps, so he just went ahead and pulled it off and proceeded to watch the news for about a half an hour. By the time he brought her back upstairs, her belly was soaked with slobber. Thanks alot daddy! :frusty::frusty::frusty:


----------



## LexisMom (Sep 8, 2008)

The onesie is a pain. We had daily 45+ minute grooming sessions when Lexi had to wear it! But it serves its purpose. 

When going out to the bathroom I unsnapped the onesie and the part that hangs on the ground with the snaps I would pull up over her side and tuck it into the other part with the snaps on her back - kind of just roll it or twist it up so that it held it off the ground and she could go easily. I hope that makes sense. It might help with the potty breaks.


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

LexisMom said:


> The onesie is a pain. We had daily 45+ minute grooming sessions when Lexi had to wear it! But it serves its purpose.
> 
> When going out to the bathroom I unsnapped the onesie and the part that hangs on the ground with the snaps I would pull up over her side and tuck it into the other part with the snaps on her back - kind of just roll it or twist it up so that it held it off the ground and she could go easily. I hope that makes sense. It might help with the potty breaks.


Yep, that's what I do. She hates that too, but at least she's not licking.
:biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

If Saydee is running around so much then you really should take her off the pain meds. At this time it will actually be good for her to feel pain as it will keep her from pulling her stitches out due to too much activity. Good luck keeping her in one place!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Lina said:


> If Saydee is running around so much then you really should take her off the pain meds. At this time it will actually be good for her to feel pain as it will keep her from pulling her stitches out due to too much activity. Good luck keeping her in one place!


She hasn't had anything since yesterday afternoon. Any pain she has doesn't faze her. I'm pretty much keeping her crated because she's a silly little WHACK job. :frusty:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Maya, I'm afraid I totally missed out on Saydee's spay and your worries no doubt. Glad to see, though, that it's all done and little Saydee is just being her bratty, adorable, puppy self. :biggrin1: 

What we need, though, are pictures, because well.... well....... we can't really offer real advice unless we SEE her again. You know. :biggrin1:


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

marjrc said:


> Maya, I'm afraid I totally missed out on Saydee's spay and your worries no doubt. Glad to see, though, that it's all done and little Saydee is just being her bratty, adorable, puppy self. :biggrin1:
> 
> What we need, though, are pictures, because well.... well....... we can't really offer real advice unless we SEE her again. You know. :biggrin1:


Marj
You're so cute.

Hear ye, Hear ye! Let it be known there will be no Saydee pictures until she gets a bath.

I wouldn't want to humiliate her, what with the yellow disinfected belly, and the oily head-hair from so many loving hands touching her. Poor thing looks all ratty. She looks so scrawny when her hair is packed down under the onesie, but then she has the fun ny puffy tufts of hair popping out around the onesie, complete with daily matting.

I cannot wait until bath day. Soon enough, we will debut the "new" Saydee to the world


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Maya, so glad to hear Saydee is doing so well! can't wait til bath day for more pictures!!!!


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

Rosie goes to the vet to be spayed tomorrow. What size onesie do I get for a 10 pound Hav?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k., Maya, I'll be patient. :suspicious: :biggrin1:


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Paradise Havs said:


> Rosie goes to the vet to be spayed tomorrow. What size onesie do I get for a 10 pound Hav?


I got the 3/6 months size onesie for Saydee who's 7.5lbs and it was a little big until I washed it and now fits just right. Good luck with the spay. It's harder on Mom than on the kid! Hope Rosie does really well and bounces back as quick as Saydee has! :biggrin1:


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Maya,

Has Sadie been trying to lick much?


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Paradise Havs said:


> Thanks Maya,
> 
> Has Sadie been trying to lick much?


She's done surprisingly well. She had the surgery Wednesday the 15th. Until yesterday, I kept the onesie on her just to be safe, and sometimes she would try and bite the onesie off. She seemed *more annoyed at the onesie* than worried about the incision. :suspicious:

Then this weekend, my daughter let her outside to potty and accidentally forgot to open the snaps, soooo... I actually had to give Saydee a half-bath... and of course the onesie was wet and I only had one, so while I washed it, I just watched her really closely. She'd kind of sniff and start to lick but would leave it alone if I reminded her.

She hasn't had the onesie on today at all, and she just doesn't appear to care anymore. :biggrin1:

Other than the onesie thing, I would recommend using whatever pain killer the vet gives you for the first night and the next day home. Even though she might not be hurting anymore, it helps just keep her still for a while. I don't know about Rosie, but my Saydee is a busybody. The hardest part was just keeping her still, so it might be a bit of a task keep Rosie mellow. My vet gave us a morphine/valium syrup because I specifically asked for something other than Rimadyl because Jan mentioned she didn't like it (thank u again Jan!) and the research online makes it sound like it's not worth the risk.

Good Luck Rosie!


----------



## baca008 (May 16, 2008)

So Avery got spay yesterday. How long does it usually take for the dogs to be themselves again? Avery is on pain medicine. She hardly moves and still has that dazed look. I hope shes herself soon


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Aww poor Avery... I'm sure she's in pain. It took Kubrick around 2-3 days to get back to his old self, and he was really in pain, whining a lot and all. Some of them bounce back right away, others take more time. One day isn't really that long, so just wait a little while and she will get better. Hope she recuperates soon!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

baca008 said:


> So Avery got spay yesterday. How long does it usually take for the dogs to be themselves again? Avery is on pain medicine. She hardly moves and still has that dazed look. I hope shes herself soon


Avery is soooo cute! What a little trooper. If you're worried about her being dazed and hardly moving, maybe you could cut back just a little bit on the meds. But I wouldn't worry too much. You want her to be still and calm so she can heal. What medication is she taking?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Paradise Havs said:


> Rosie goes to the vet to be spayed tomorrow. What size onesie do I get for a 10 pound Hav?


Todd is 10 lbs and I have him in a 6/9 month onsie...


----------



## baca008 (May 16, 2008)

SaydeeMomma said:


> Avery is soooo cute! What a little trooper. If you're worried about her being dazed and hardly moving, maybe you could cut back just a little bit on the meds. But I wouldn't worry too much. You want her to be still and calm so she can heal. What medication is she taking?


The medicine that I received from the vet was Tramadol and Amoxicillin. I guess I will just keep watch on her and hopefully in a few days she'll be back to her old self.


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

Rosa was spayed a week ago today. On Sunday day she started being more herself, yesterday she was almost there & today she is back to being herself-the whirling dervish! I was feeling so bad for her. She hated the onesie so I stuck with the e-collar. She is a real licker so I still keep it on her when I can't watch her. She has learned to maneuver with the collar and can zip around in it. I wish she had done better in the onesie though- she looked so darn cute!!

Rosa is 1 1/2 so maybe a younger pup will heal faster. Fortunately, and unfortunately, I had a bad cold at the same time so I was home with her almost all of the first few days. My kids are grown, so this reminded me of the times that they were sick when they were little and I felt so helpless but knew that I was doing what was best for them!

Can't wait till the stitches are out!


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

I have to add.... Avery is so cute!! My Eddie has eyebrows too! Before Havanese I had English Cockers- also with eyebrows. Their breeder said that that was where their horns fell off! They are just more mischievious than the other colors!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Look at that cute face! How is Avery doing today?


----------



## baca008 (May 16, 2008)

Thank you all for your support. Avery is doing a little better every day. Last night was a bit rough having to wake up in the middle of the night to her crying with poo and pee all over the floor. This has been the first time that she has poo so I am relieved that she isn't constipated. She has been eating well and drinking a lot. I just can't wait till she is her old self and I can give her a bath.


----------

